# New Trust!



## baby_hedgie (Aug 25, 2016)

Today is the second full day of my little hedgie Piper being with me! Yesterday she would barely come out of her little ball form  and today when I took her out to bond it took her less than a minute to come out! She was walking around and exploring she even came to my hands for a while! It made me realize that even though it's sad to see that your new friend want's nothing to do with you during quilling there are some times where they want some love! it just made me really happy inside :grin: Anyway I thought it would be a nice/short story to tell


----------

